# Kershaw factory sale: $190 buys this



## oregon (Dec 6, 2008)

Stopped by the annual Kershaw factory sale, Tualatin, Oregon, and couldn't resist buying a few items.

1725SG2 (Junkyard Dog II framelock with titanium handle and SG2 blade steel)
1850 (Tyrade framelock with 154cm/cpm-D2 blade steel)
Twocan (Jeep branded)
goofy folding pocket thing
1004 (National Geographic biner)







oregon


----------



## dano (Dec 7, 2008)

That's a good deal. Tyrade's (if you can find one) are running 200 bucks + depending on the dealer.


----------



## oregon (Dec 7, 2008)

dano said:


> That's a good deal. Tyrade's (if you can find one) are running 200 bucks + depending on the dealer.


 
The crew at the factory sale said that they had been priced at $150 on Friday and were dropped to $99 on Saturday. I wonder what the price will be today, Sunday (I should go back as the factory is within walking distance of my home and I feel a walk coming on)? Funny, as I walked around and handled the knives several of the staff said that they intended to buy a Tyrade at that price.

I asked why it was marked down and was told that the surface treatment on the scales, the bronze surface, wasn't perfect (I really don't understand this coating & I haven't seen it before). I didn't notice any defects though it was hard thru all of the fingerprings (everything could be handled by everyone and was). Note the "XXX" marking just below "Made in the USA" which is placed on the piece to keep these from competing with Kershaw's dealers retail sales. None of the other pieces I bot had the Xs. I consider the Tyrade pictured as flawless.

I asked about the best bargain and was led to a set of kitchen knives, Shun I think, selling for $600 something. They had been built for William's Sonoma, to sell for $1800, but weren't paid for by them due to the recent financial unpleasantness. The set, damascus blades and ornate handles made to a far east theme, was rich looking and came with a holding block.

oregon


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 7, 2008)

I like the JYD w/SG2, always wanted one but they are quite expensive. For $60 thou I would've jumped on it.


----------



## oregon (Dec 7, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> I like the JYD w/SG2, always wanted one but they are quite expensive. For $60 thou I would've jumped on it.


 
It is a great flipper. I have plans to anodize the titanium scales a nice blue color (30 VDC should do it). It has no obvious defects and does not have the Xs on the blade. No box or paperwork came with it or the Tyrade. 

I returned today before noon and all of the cutlery sets, formerly intended for William Sonoma, were sold out to my surprise. Not that I had intended to buy one but my lovely wife wanted to see just what I was blabbering on about.

I real regular group of people are the Kershaw folks. I met the CEO, Jack, by asking him about a black, framelock, Shallot, 1840CKT, which I bot for $27. His English was very good thru his Japanese accent. What a guy, working shoulder to shoulder with everyone else on a Sunday, and actually knowing about his product line and what steel was used in the blade of what knife. He said that the reason for the "XXXX" on the blades was to protect Kershaw's dealers.

oregon


----------



## dano (Dec 7, 2008)

oregon said:


> I asked about the best bargain and was led to a set of kitchen knives, Shun I think, selling for $600 something. They had been built for William's Sonoma, to sell for $1800, but weren't paid for by them due to the recent financial unpleasantness. The set, damascus blades and ornate handles made to a far east theme, was rich looking and came with a holding block.
> 
> oregon



That's interesting. W-S has a few Shun produced exclusive lines, including the Michal Bras line (which are VERY nice and VERY expensive) and the Shun Kaji line, which are also very nice.

-dan


----------



## oregon (Dec 7, 2008)

Some more pics and some more purchases (so over the original title's $190 at this point), Black, $27 Shallot framelock with Sandvik 13C26 stainless steel assisted blade (jumps open with a snap):
















oregon


----------



## oregon (Dec 7, 2008)

dano said:


> That's interesting. W-S has a few Shun produced exclusive lines, including the Michal Bras line (which are VERY nice and VERY expensive) and the Shun Kaji line, which are also very nice.
> 
> -dan


 
I kidded with the factory vendor that I should buy all of the remaining pallet of the Wm S. knives ($10k -$15k estimated total cost) since it was such a good deal. I was surprised to see soo many very high-end cutlery sets sell in so little time. A reseller must have mined this gold.

They were dripping with detail and rich warmth only cutlery from master makers can project. In other words they wouldn't have gone with anything else in my kitchen>

Still it is fun to have been a part of this Kershaw family Holiday festival of cutlery. You should consider visiting next year.

I'll post a pic of the three, $9 each, Wasabi kitchen knives I bot as gifts. I also snagged a terrific bamboo knife block for $19.

oregon


----------



## oregon (Dec 7, 2008)

Three Wasabi kitchen knives(blades of Moly. Vanadium Stainless, stainless bolsters & polypropylene handles = diswasher safe), $9 each:






The Kershaw torx tool, comes with three bits inside the tube accessed via the unscrewing of the keychain end, will aid in the disassembly of the JYDII for anodization purposes. Thank you Kershaw.

oregon


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 8, 2008)

Damn it, I gotta move next to one of those knive companies. Just drooled over spyderco factory sale, now it's kershaw.


----------



## oregon (Dec 8, 2008)

Anodized the dog (gotta mention that the pics don't really capture the mercurial nature of the titanium anodization finish because it looks different every time I look at it, different angle of view, different light source, fingerprints on the knife...). The clip, magnetic so some kind of steel (stainless probably), shows the "before" color and the scale shows the "after" finish:











I keep thinking that a proper DC power supply would yield better results. Maybe one of these: http://webtronics.stores.yahoo.net/lowcosioubep.html Mine cost about $20 at a Tektronix surplus sale, produces only about 40VDC max, it is soo old that the carry handle disintegrated years ago so it is just a metal strap and when I turn it on it shudders, vibrates and hums like something from Dr. Frankensteins lab. One of these days.

oregon


----------



## oregon (Dec 8, 2008)

The other side, 25VDC so lighter blue (the clip side was 20VDC so darker, can you tell the difference between the two scales in these pics?) and you have a two tone, Jekyl and Hyde, Dog (I can easily remove the finish with a mild polishing compound and redo the anodized finish if I want consistency on both scales). A drop or two of mineral oil and it flips like an acrobat. Oh, the Kershaw torx tool, a gift from Kershaw during the sale, has the two bits you need to dismantle the dog:











oregon


----------



## grateful1 (Dec 8, 2008)

oregon said:


> Anodized the dog (gotta mention that the pics don't really capture the mercurial nature of the titanium anodization finish because it looks different every time I look at it, different angle of view, different light source, fingerprints on the knife...). The clip, magnetic so some kind of steel (stainless probably), shows the "before" color and the scale shows the "after" finish:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow....if anyone knows of a sale on this blade...please let me know!

I don't have an EDC knife, but this may change.

Thanks.


----------



## mchlwise (Dec 8, 2008)

That Junkyard dog is AMAZING. 

I would love one of those, and at that price I would have jumped on it too. 

Let me know if you ever want to sell it.


----------



## oregon (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words.

I understand that there were only 1,000 of these produced with the Super Gold laminated blade. The grind is beautifully done and oso sharp. 

I hope that Tim Galyean doesn't mind my adulteration of the finish on the scales. I respect his design but I look for titanium knives to anodize and I couldn't help myself with this one.

oregon


----------



## Radiophile (Dec 8, 2008)

jzmtl said:


> Damn it, I gotta move next to one of those knive companies. Just drooled over spyderco factory sale, now it's kershaw.



I'm glad I don't live near one or I'd be broke!

Of course if I did live nearby I could buy some high end knives and resell them on eBay to finance my own purchases.


----------



## oregon (Dec 8, 2008)

362 days of the year the Kershaw factory vends at full suggested retail price. The annual sale only comes once a year and for only three days.

Some enthusiasts make it a point of pride to be the first in line in the wee hours long before the doors open. Kershaw rewards them in a special way.

This was my first visit inside the annual event though I've lived here for decades and in the area for all but 2 years of my life. It was fun, exciting and a pleasure to meet the makers of products I enjoy. Now I handle the hardware and the experience is enriched by meeting and visiting with the Kershaw family.

It was an impulse visit by me when, on my way home from working downtown, I passed the Kershaw plant and a couple guys waved so I toasted them with my bottle of OJ as I drove by. It took me a minute to realize that it was the annual sale. I turned the jalopy around, parked in their lot and went on in to bask in the warmth of a terrific bunch of regular folk.

oregon


----------



## Flash_25296 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Here we go again*

The 2009 sale is this weekend Dec 4-6th at the Factory, check it out!


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 8, 2009)

oregon said:


> goofy folding pocket thing


 
I have one of those “goofy folding pocket things” “though I think mines a bit smaller“. I keep one in my battery bag “saran rapped to make sure it can’t short out the cells” I wish someone would make a really high quality version of it, they have a cool feel and look when closed:thumbsup:. Though the tools inside aren’t exactly top notch.


----------



## mannnu81 (Dec 8, 2009)

those are some good looking blades guys


----------

